
Close to the Vest - The search giant's young millionaires are cashing in and checking out - danielha
http://members.forbes.com/global/2007/0702/028.html
======
gaborcselle
"Our mission is not to make Google as big as possible; it is to organize the
world's information," says Laszlo Bock, vice president of people operations at
Google. "If we seed the next 200 great startups, that's no bad thing."

I never looked at it this way. If Google is the catalyst of many successful
startups in the future, that's also a way to leave an overall positive impact
on the world. A surprisingly grown-up way of looking at things.

~~~
gyro_robo
Seems like it would make more sense to do it directly, though, than funnel
millions out the door with no return.

A Google investment fund.

~~~
iloveyouocean
Who do you think will end up buying all the successful run-off companies? Its
much easier just to pick the winners than mess around with a ton of
investments.

~~~
gyro_robo
Because it costs a billion dollars to buy a YouTube. For that kind of dough
you can try out 50,000 Y Combinator companies.

------
far33d
I guess now's a good time if you are looking to join a startup. Just hang
outside the googleplex handing out resumes to the guys driving the nicest cars
who are leaving the earliest.

